# mekong river



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone know anything about the mekong river? I want to lay out my tank like the mekong. I know it's a long shot... I've been researching and just thought I'd ask. 

biofish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello! 

Hope these links are helpful to you,
http://www.mrcmekong.org/programmes/fisheries/fish_desc.htm
http://fish.mongabay.com/data/ecosystems/Mekong%20River.htm


----------

